# Do you think it is worth it to buy makeup at Sephora?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the quality that much better than the stuff at Walgreens/Rite Aid? 

I really need some new eye shadow but I'm hesitant to spend $30-50 on a palette.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't spend a lot when it comes to eye shadow. I think it's all the same.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

If you have a Target nearby I like Sonia Kashuk's stuff:

http://soniakashuk.com/sk-MTA_cat.php?gp=12


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, you're beautiful just the way you are. You don't need makeup.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

I like both high- and low-end brands. Drugstore makeup sometimes has a bad rap, but over the past couple of years some brands have been really stepping their game up. Wet n Wild eyeshadow palettes are surprisingly good quality and hella cheap. I hear lots of good things about Milani as well.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I've vowed to never set foot in Sephora again. I spent $18 for a plumping lip gloss that didn't work and then 30 something dollars for a makeup setting spray only to find out that water works just as well. Everything's extremely overpriced and if you look hard enough you can find dupes for everything they sell at a much more reasonable price. Yeah, it's a rip off.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Depends on the brand. There are good cheap brands and good high-end brands. I've not found anything that can compare to Makeup Forever foundation, for example. Some expensive eye shadow brands are softer and more highly pigmented than cheap brands, and in that case I think it's worth it. 

On the other hand, everything from Sephora IS overpriced. Even though I really love the expensive makeup I have, the base ingredients cost almost nothing.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

YES.

Most drugstore brands irritate my eyes/skin, don't last long enough, have some irritating odor, or flake off easily when applied. Sephora is one of the few stores that have products that take care of those problems. Most of the products go a long way and seem worth the price. Try the Sephora brand if you don't want to spend as much, it's decent enough. Another good thing about Sephora is the insider card that you can use to put towards larger samples of makeup products or how you can pick free samples at the check-out when purchasing stuff online (there are other little freebies throughout the year, as well - they give you some birthday gift every year, too). 

MAC is also good, too (the quality of their eyeshadows). You'd have to go to a different store for that, though. If you have an Ulta store in your area, that's another option. I think they have cheaper stuff there than Sephora, but it's more limited (in make-up products).


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Double Indemnity said:


> I wouldn't spend a lot when it comes to eye shadow. I think it's all the same.


I disagree. I don't get my eyeshadow at sephora, I get it at Macy's. I use Mac. It's by far better. It's all I can find that I like. 
So my answer is other-- some stuff is worth spending a lot on, others not. Just depends on what you like/want. I use drug store foundation and concealed and eyeliner. And expensive eyeshadow and lip liner


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

tea111red said:


> They take returns and will refund your money, full price. You can't do that w/ drugstore products.


Actually Walgreens, CVS, Target, and Walmart will all let you return makeup as long as much of it hasn't been used up of course.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

oh and diorshow mascara is the only kind i've ever used that i liked. but i dont wear mascara anymore. but if i did, diorshow is what i'd buy even though it's very expensive.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I think it depends. I have some amazing lip stain from Sephora, but the best eyeliner I've ever used was from a dollar store. I guess just read reviews online first before you buy anything.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think the Naked palletes are worth it, lasts forever, comes with a brush + primer. I'll only buy 1-2 things a year from Sephora. Mostly the unique items that you cannot find at drugstores.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

some stuff is worth it, some isn't. I use mostly drugstore products, but some of my favorite products are ones that I've purchased from sephora (tarte cheek stain and this awesome hello kitty eyeshadow palette). I pretty much only buy stuff from sephora if it's on sale, though. and I always check reviews on makeupalley.com first to make sure I'm not wasting my money.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I've never been there...that place is scary. I think it depends on what you buy. I don't think eye shadow is worth spending much money on, honestly.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't spend that much money for something like that, even if I wore makeup


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

BKrakow said:


> some stuff is worth it, some isn't. I use mostly drugstore products, but some of my favorite products are ones that I've purchased from sephora (tarte cheek stain and this awesome hello kitty eyeshadow palette). I pretty much only buy stuff from sephora if it's on sale, though. and I always check reviews on makeupalley.com first to make sure I'm not wasting my money.


Oooh, thanks for the link to that site. Very helpful.

It's just that you can't try makeup on before buying it at the drug store. I'm fine with the eyeliner, mascara, and foundation that I have but eyeshadow is tricky. It can look nice in the container but look horrible or not really be visible once you try it on.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So, am I the only dude that voted so far? :teeth


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm with the other people who like MAC. We used to use MAC eye shadow and lipstick at my dance studio. It was the only brand I'd tried that would stay on through 12 hours of bright lights and sweating.

Sephora can be worth it, but it really depends on what you're looking for. If you have sensitive skin, some of those products are worth every penny.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sephora= overrated CRAP that only distributes coupons like 3 times a year which is a good marketing technique in a way, but still crap.

I don't even understand why you would shop at Sephora, the only things exclusive to them are Makeup Forever which has to be the most overrated overpriced junk.

The brands like Nars, Urban Decay and Bobbi brown, you can buy at beauty.com, Nordstroms or Macys with a 20% off coupon any day of the week!!!!! (seriously http://www.retailmenot.com/view/beauty.com, beauty.com has a 20% off coupon every month) Save a load of money.

But yea I'm a MAC girl all the way...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

calichick said:


> Sephora= overrated CRAP that only distributes coupons like 3 times a year which is a good marketing technique in a way, but still crap.
> 
> I don't even understand why you would shop at Sephora, the only things exclusive to them are Makeup Forever which has to be the most overrated overpriced junk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I was looking for a cheaper site to buy some of those brands. But isn't MAC more expensive than the Sephora brand?


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

go to Sally's! they have good eyeshadows that are really cheap!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Wet n Wild has some surprisingly good quality eye shadows. They're blendable and nicely pigmented, particularly the Color Icon palette series. Many of their shades are widely considered dupes of popular MAC shades. They're also pretty highly rated on Makeup Alley. Until I read the reviews, I avoided that brand for many years b/c I always assumed it was crap. I bought this palette (which apparently has been discontinued...boo! >:T ) from them and I like it a lot. I just wish they had a classier sounding name.. :lol

That said, I still prefer higher end eye shadows. They tend to come in a wider range of colors, are softer, smoother, with better color pay off. It's the one beauty product that I think it's better to spend a bit more on. For other things (such as mascara, foundation, concealer, etc.) you can find equal or better options at drug stores. Esp mascaras. I've never found a high-end mascara that works as good as some of the drug store ones that I like.

Also, a lot of times drug store products are made by the same manufacturers as the department store stuff. Like L'Oreal and Lancome, for an example. They're made by the same company. L'Oreal Color Juice is literally the exact same product as Lancome Juicy Tubes, just with different packaging. And people pay $18 for the Lancome version because they don't realize they can get the same thing for $8 at a drug store.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's kind of stupid to say Sephora is a rip off when they sell so many different things and so many different brands. I shop at a lot of places for makeup. Drug stores, Sephora, Mac, etc. if you have an Ulta near you they sell NYX which is cheap but good (You can also buy NYX online). There are things that are totally worth buying that are expensive and things that aren't worth buying. Obviously if you're a beginner in make up and/or not that good at makeup don't go spend money on an expensive palette. 
I think a better deal for you would be to buy the 88 eyeshadow palette from coastal scents which is only about 20 dollars (not including tax and shipping).


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Thanks for the link. I was looking for a cheaper site to buy some of those brands. But isn't MAC more expensive than the Sephora brand?


Probably, but it's well worth it. Mac has the best eyeshadow and lip liner I've ever used.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

calichick said:


> Sephora= overrated CRAP that only distributes coupons like 3 times a year which is a good marketing technique in a way, but still crap.
> 
> I don't even understand why you would shop at Sephora, the only things exclusive to them are Makeup Forever which has to be the most overrated overpriced junk.
> 
> ...


Lots of reasons. Not everyone is a coupon junkie who always needs everything to be on sale or half off in order to buy it. Some people don't mind buying things full price.
Another reason, some people don't want to wait for shipping. Especially if you want the item right then and there.
Another thing, just because some product didn't work for you doesn't mean it's ****ty.
My friends mom uses makeup forever and loves it, so does that mean she's delusional? Because the product works for her?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I never went into Sephora since I don't wear make-up so I'm saying no. I think there are better-priced items out there that do the same thing expensive make-up does. But I don't know or care a thing about the stuff so do as you please.


----------



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes Sephora has better quality, but do your homework - not all brands are created equal, and Sephora does have some products that have left me less than satisfied.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Thanks for the link. I was looking for a cheaper site to buy some of those brands. But isn't MAC more expensive than the Sephora brand?


What you want to do is buy MAC at Macys, Macys always has coupon codes

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/macys.com

Do not buy MAC at any flagship store, buy it somewhere that offers discounts

I'll do a little breakdown of where I think is the best to purchase each type of makeup

Eyeshadows
MAC
Urban Decay

Foundation
Drugstore (Revlon Colorstay)

Powder
MAC

Mascara
Drugstore (L'Oreal or Covergirl)

Eyeliner
MAC

Blushes/Bronzers
Obviously Nars

Highlighters
Mac/Nars

Lipsticks
MAC

Lipglosses
I like Revlon or MAC



Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Lots of reasons. Not everyone is a coupon junkie who always needs everything to be on sale or half off in order to buy it. Some people don't mind buying things full price.
> Another reason, some people don't want to wait for shipping. Especially if you want the item right then and there.
> Another thing, just because some product didn't work for you doesn't mean it's ****ty.
> My friends mom uses makeup forever and loves it, so does that mean she's delusional? Because the product works for her?


1) I'm cheap as hell, I work hard for my money, and with the savings, I could very well buy another product.

2) Beauty.com has a 2 day shipping trial (online shipping these days through USPS only takes 2 to 3 days anyways), also you can buy things in department stores with a coupon code that way you don't have to order anything online.

3) It's all opinion. I think it's sh*tty overpriced crap, only made popular after Kim Kardashian advertised it as one of her products she uses.

ALSO DISCLAIMER DISCLAIMER MAKEUP FOREVER PRODUCTS ARE NOT NON COMEDOGENIC. The ingredients they use (especially in the HD line) are NOT FORMULATED FOR SENSITIVE/ACNE prone skin


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes. I only use walmart mascara,lipstick,blush,eyebrow pencil,n face powder..so simple,and I like it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Comparing the reviews on makeupalley and amazon.com....half the reviews on amazon must be fake. I guess it's not a good idea to buy makeup on impulse.

These two are pretty useless.

Didn't help with foundation (to cover up my rosacea) getting into my big pores at all. 
http://makeupalley.com/product/show...gic-Perfecting-Base/L-Oreal/Primer/-Corrector

Almost no color.
http://makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=144553/FIT-ME/light-pink/Maybelline/Blush

Plastic but you are supposed to sharpen with a pencil sharpener? Actually did work with my Japanese sharpener just now but pretty weird.
http://makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=149122/Master-Shape/Maybelline/Brows

I did find out one good thing from reading the amazon reviews. Apparently this cheapo anti-chafing gel (lanacane) has the same ingredients as some of those expensive primers.

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/page=2/pagesize=20/ItemID=109516/


----------



## LovBiuty (Jun 28, 2012)

For all those shopping websites you guys mentioned, including sephora.com, they all offer online cash rebates if you get on their site through a popular rebate website. I sincerely refer you to this wonderful site:http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=dzmjxGYc%2FsvXJ7QKdVefLg%3D%3D, please feel free to join it and you'll get either a $5 cash or $10 gift card for just joining. You'll get a percentage of your purchases back every three months. It's legitimate and you'll wonder why you didn't know about it sooner!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

MAC is so good, it's my favorite. I have some Sephora too, it's a big fold out thing with blush and matte face powder. All I use is the eye shadows so I guess it might not be worth the monetary cost.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mac, Gosh and boots no7 from boots are my brands, not too expensive. Then I pick up the odd cheaper thing depending on what I like


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Well after much research, I got this one. Figured I'd splurge since I saved a lot of money not getting haircuts for the longest time (I was hacking it myself). I recently got one for $25.

$50
http://www.sephora.com/naked-palette-P267200?skuId=1324532










I'm thinking of getting this one too but I have to go to the downtown Sephora to get it (I like the smoky look):

$34
http://www.sephora.com/smoky-studio-customizable-eye-palette-P310724?skuId=1383603


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not real big on blues or greens, except maybe as a sort of eyeliner. I'm more into the natural look or the smoky look.

Gray and silver for the smoky look. Beige, gold, brown, or peachy/salmon colors for the more natural look.

I was also looking at these:

http://www.sephora.com/colorful-mono-eyeshadow-P241801?skuId=1172006
http://www.sephora.com/colorful-mono-eyeshadow-P241801?skuId=1205103
http://www.sephora.com/colorful-mono-eyeshadow-P241801?skuId=1172162
http://www.sephora.com/colorful-mono-eyeshadow-P241801?skuId=1205301

http://www.amazon.com/NYX-Ultimate-...TF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I1FQ2BZ5REJZN2









http://www.amazon.com/NYX-Ultimate-...TF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I3729SFATB6GOM









http://www.amazon.com/NYX-Cosmetics...=UTF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=IK8LY89FGAOW









http://www.amazon.com/NYX-Cosmetics...TF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I3V6VHUNPXZ57P









http://www.amazon.com/NYX-Cosmetics...UTF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=INKAJKSZF9WUW









http://www.sephora.com/moonshadow-baked-palette-in-the-nude-P292307?skuId=1325885









http://www.sephora.com/moonshadow-baked-palette-in-the-heat-P310723?skuId=1391002


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am so incredibly cheap the thought of spending more than $15 on any makeup item boggles my mind. I buy all my makeup at a drugstore. I've never stepped foot in a Sephora or Mac and probably never will, because of the aforementioned cheapness and also they are massively intimidating to me.

I do agree that some things are worth spending the money on for makeup, and in my opinion that's foundation and maybe lipstick. Eyeshadow though I can't imagine the product used is that much better when it's brand name? Does it stay on longer or something? I mean foundation can have a huge variety in the quality but I can't picture that for eyeshadow.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I am so incredibly cheap the thought of spending more than $15 on any makeup item boggles my mind. I buy all my makeup at a drugstore. I've never stepped foot in a Sephora or Mac and probably never will, because of the aforementioned cheapness and also they are massively intimidating to me.
> 
> I do agree that some things are worth spending the money on for makeup, and in my opinion that's foundation and maybe lipstick. Eyeshadow though I can't imagine the product used is that much better when it's brand name? Does it stay on longer or something? I mean foundation can have a huge variety in the quality but I can't picture that for eyeshadow.


From what I can tell by looking at swatches on different sites, the more expensive ones are shinier/shimmier, have better colors, and more shades in general. I'm a real tight *** too. I feel a little funny being inside Sephora but whatever. They may suffer looking at me in my dorky backpack and ponytail while I cover half my arm (both arms) in eyeshadow checking the shades. I've always liked make-up more than clothing cause you don't have to worry about size and all that.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

depends cuz some drugstore brands suck lol, but sephora is amazing. but are you talking about sephora brand or the other stuff? they usually have more natural stuff. i love talking about makeup haha


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


> depends cuz some drugstore brands suck lol, but sephora is amazing. but are you talking about sephora brand or the other stuff? they usually have more natural stuff. i love talking about makeup haha


I'm talking about everything.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oooooh, I found a new one!! Maybe I'll get this instead of the sephora smokey palette. It's all real shimmery.

http://www.coastalscents.com/makeup/palettes/eye-palettes/pl-015.html

http://makeupalley.com/product/show...8-Metal-Mania-Palette/Coastal-Scents/Palettes


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know much about eye shadow, so I wouldn't know about the quality of drugstore products versus Sephora. My favorite brand is Benefit, though. They have the best concealer, primers, blushes/cheek stains and perfume scents. I guess it depends on the brand and what you're looking for in the product. Maybe buy the "cheap" eye shadow at Target and get the good make up brushes at Sephora...?


----------



## Kelleey (Jul 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Thanks for the link. I was looking for a cheaper site to buy some of those brands. But isn't MAC more expensive than the Sephora brand?


Yes I think Sephora is not such expensive brand as it is considered. I have used its coupons many times while I go for big shopping. I think the price is different because the items are different in each store. Have watched all the beauty stores in America and have used their coupons from Retailmenot and Ezcouponsearch but every time I found different prices and different discount on different stores. I think the reason why less discount offered on such beauty brands is that women tend to purchase the things they like without watching for any alternative. So when ever they like a product they will buy it immediately.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I wouldn't know. I'm allergic to makeup. ALL makeup.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think that kind of expenditure is necessary. it's maybelline or l'oreal most of the time for me, and it works just fine. the only thing I spend a bit more on is ultrafine mineral face powder, i can't stand using that liquid foundation stuff on my skin. but even that I get at Target for about 14 bucks a pop.


----------



## plsgr (Jul 19, 2012)

YES! Been Sephora VIB for 4 years now  Some brands sucks (Stila, Sephora), but others are really good (NARS, Make Up For Ever, Amore Pacific, Shisheido, and Shu Uemura back when they sold in the states). I've converted a lot Target/E.L.F. lovers to Sephora. I buy mainly skincare products. I don't buy mascara, eyeshadow, nail polish, etc since those are a waste of money... You're better off w/ drugstore brands.

And I wait for the F&F sale... You can save 20% your entire purchase


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I only got 2 things from Sephora. The Naked Palette and a grey jumbo eyeliner. I also ordered some cheaper stuff online from Ulta, eyeslipsface (Elf), and coastalscents. I'm just going to read reviews first before buying stuff. So I now have 3 eyeshadow palettes to mess around with. Just wish I had more time in the morning before school to really experiment.


----------



## OpenSky (Jun 29, 2012)

I usually wait for the bonuses at department stores since Sephora doesn't have it. They will give you free gifts, but nothing compared to those department store makeup "loot" bags.


----------

